# buon natale



## Miciolidia (6 Dicembre 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kSs2yo_5U5w&feature=related


----------



## Mari' (6 Dicembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kSs2yo_5U5w&feature=related


Copiona


----------



## Miciolidia (6 Dicembre 2007)

ma mi sembrava diverso da quello dell'anno scorso tuo...


----------



## Old sfigatta (6 Dicembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Copiona


----------



## Old sfigatta (6 Dicembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ma mi sembrava diverso da quello dell'anno scorso tuo...


----------



## Mari' (6 Dicembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ma mi sembrava diverso da quello dell'anno scorso tuo...


PSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS ... puzzano di piu'


----------



## Miciolidia (6 Dicembre 2007)

quella che puzza è quella di lillo che l'ha fatta in casaaaaaaaaaaaa

aiutooooooo

sono stancaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Miciolidia (6 Dicembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> PSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS ... puzzano di piu'


vero.


----------



## Old silviuzzobbello1 (7 Dicembre 2007)

lillo spero sia un cane...


----------



## Old sfigatta (7 Dicembre 2007)

silviuzzobbello1 ha detto:


> lillo spero sia un cane...


nooooooooo!
é il marito di Micia, sai é fetish  

	
	
		
		
	


	













vero Micio?????


----------



## Miciolidia (8 Dicembre 2007)

*silvio*



silviuzzobbello1 ha detto:


> lillo spero sia un cane...


 
è "il" cane 

	
	
		
		
	


	




il piu' bello di tutti.


----------



## Miciolidia (8 Dicembre 2007)

sfigatta ha detto:


> nooooooooo!
> é il marito di Micia, sai é fetish
> 
> 
> ...


 
Si, preciso


----------

